# Installation de windows 10 sur mon IMac 2012



## Taniro (6 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je me trouve actuellement dans une impasse pour installer Windows 10 sur mon IMac de 2012. Lorsque je tente de suivre le protocole d'installation de Bootcamp, j'ai l'impression que plusieurs chose ne vont pas jusqu'a ce que je tombe sur le message d'erreur qui me dit que le logiciel de prise en charge ne peut pas être installé. Je me dit que ce n'est pas très grave et je décide donc de lancer le programme d'installation de Windows, et tout va bien jusqu'au moment ou je dois choisir un disque pour l'installation de Windows mais le problème étant que je ne peux en sélectionner aucun. Pouvez-vous donc me fournir un protocole détaillé et fiable à suivre ? 

                                                                                        Merci d'avance.


----------

